# Emotive Ultra 12 for music?



## Dr_jitsu (Dec 17, 2010)

It is on sale for $429, sealed 300 watts rms (500 max): http://emotiva.com/ultra_sub12.shtm

It will be for my 2.2 system (HK 3490 receiver w/ 150 watts per channel and my Polk Monitor 70's).

Thanks


----------



## Dr_jitsu (Dec 17, 2010)

Got it...absolutely excellent sub, tight full base. I have a Klipsch 500 watt ported sub for my HT and the Emotiva is far superior for music.


----------



## robfive (Nov 3, 2006)

Cool. You mentioned a 2.2 system, did you get one or two?

I have been pleased with the Emotiva products I have purchased. Although, I have not tried their speakers since I prefer to build my own. That Ultra sale looks like a really good deal.


----------



## Sarthos (Oct 29, 2010)

Technically isn't it 2.1, no matter how many subs you have? The .1 is just for LFE (Low Frequency Effects) and technically, a system with 5 full range speakers is 5.1


----------



## Dr_jitsu (Dec 17, 2010)

There are 2 outs for subs so I can hook 2 up if I wish but that would be overkill in a bedroom.

The one is fine as it complements my 2 Polk Monitor 70's perfectly.


----------



## robfive (Nov 3, 2006)

Sarthos said:


> Technically isn't it 2.1, no matter how many subs you have? The .1 is just for LFE (Low Frequency Effects) and technically, a system with 5 full range speakers is 5.1


Not if the receiver supports stereo subs. If the right sub output differs from the left sub output then it would be 2.2


----------

